# Tortoise for EXCITED First Time Owner



## SoNo (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello Folks! I have been browsing this very informative forum for months now and after careful consideration I have decided to make one of this wonderful creatures a part of my life. 

I'd like to get your input on what tortoises are best for first time owners. While I have done extensive research there are a lot of conflicting opinions out there and nothing beats the first hand experience and knowledge all of you have.

I am eager to begin putting together an enclosure for my future tortoise and cant wait to hopefully have one in the very near future.

Thank you all in advance for your anticipated cooperation and suggestions.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to TFO and the wonderful world of tortoises! You need to stop and answer a few questions to really get a good answer to your questions. Where do you live? Are you going to be able to house both inside and out? What size tortoise are you thinking? What amount of space do you have available? Limited budget? Do you want one you need to work with or one that doesn't require as much care for it and it's environment? Do you want a more pure vegetarian tortoise or is feeding protein in the form of perhaps meat or bugs okay with you?

Most often it is the Russian, Greek, Hermanns, Redfoot, and sulcata that are suggested for first timers. Each is a great species on it's own.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome 
I know how exciting it is getting your first tortoise  

I went for a bit more of a difficult tortoise to keep. I got a leopard.

It all depends on the questions Jacqui asked you above


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 4, 2011)

Good morning & welcome!


----------



## zoogrl (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to TFO! It is so exciting when you are getting ready for a new tortoise! I agree that answering some lifestyle questions will best help you decide what type of tortoise will be best for you. It would be horrible to have to rehome the kiddo after a few years because it got to big or you just weren't able to give him/her what they need. Best of luck & congratulations!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 4, 2011)

For a "starter tortoise", you just can't beat one of the Europeans...obviously, I'm a HUGE fan of the Hermann's, but Russians, "Greeks", and Marginateds are great, too, for most areas...if you live in the Southern parts, and particularily if you have a fairly consistant amount of humidity, a Redfoot is nice, as well, but they do get a little larger, while the Europeans stay fairly small (anywhere from 6" to 12" in length).

Sulcatas have great personalities, but they get REALLY big and have a VERY STRONG "bulldozer" mindset, so they're really not for everybody, and once they're a few years old, it becomes difficult to keep them inside, so, again, these are an "easier to keep in The South" species.

You are wise to think your choice out carefully, because once you bring one into your life, you then realize that your life was missing something before...


----------



## wildponey21 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi i have 2 red foot tortoises. red foots are like a dog they come to me and know my voice. They are a very nice to have they do top out at 20 pounds when full grown but still small to keep inside. Also next week i will be get two slucatas. I live in upstae new york and my torts spend the summber out side in a big dog kennel and live insaide in the winter.


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to TFO!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi SoNo:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## steven (Nov 4, 2011)

I got a sulcata as my first about 4 months ago. I love him. But I know I will be moving into a larger house within 2 years with a yard etc. I have heard stories of sulcatas breaking down fences and digging under sheds. So if you don't plan on getting a large place to live, I would advise against sulcatas.


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

All good questions and advice above. I'm anxiously waiting to hear...


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum SoNo. I'm fairly new to tortoises myself. (June 2011).
I have chosen Russians as a good tortoise for me. They are easy to care for, don't take up a lot of space and are very personable. I'm in Northern Utah, so they are inside for most of the time due to cold temperatures. I have them outside during warm times in summer and spring.
Good Luck with whatever you choose. They are fantastic pets.


----------



## Zamric (Nov 5, 2011)

SoNo
I've been a Sulcata owner for 6 years now but I chose a wife and she came with the Sulcata.She has had WalkingRock since the day he hatched. He is the greatest pet I've ever had the pleasure to care for. We live in North Texas and have a 1/4 acher back yard he calls home.
He lived indoors pretty much his 1st 3 years the started doing Summers outside for the next 3 years. Now he is All outside, All the time! (except maybe REALLY, REALLY cold streaks like last year when he came inside for a week because of cold duration). These are definatly long term pets and eventually need lots-o-space.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi SoNo. Welcome to the forum.


----------

